# Schweres Geröhr in 12 Zoll oder ein Scott soll abspecken



## track94 (6. April 2016)

Moin ,
in Ermangelung eines guten Gebrauchtmarktes ( 100 Km Umkreis ) oder anders gesagt mit Puky und Konsorten wirst du hier tot geprügelt ,ist es nun das kleinere und wie ich finde schönere Übel geworden.

Aber leider zu schwer ......... 8,3 Kg für 12  Zoll find ich zu viel also ran an den Speck ...

Sattelstütze leicht gekürzt, neuen Sattel ,Vorderradbremse entfernt und Seitenständer entfernt.
Jetzt sind wir zumindest schon mal bei 7,65 Kg

Kettenschutz fliegt noch und Black Jack sind bestellt.



 
Hätte auch interesse das Innenlager und die Kurbel zu tauschen aber von dem BMX zeugs hab ich keinen Schimmer und wüsste nicht wie man das auf Vierkannt tauschen könnte


----------



## f_t_l (6. April 2016)

12" ? Lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Meinen Erfahrungen nach ist 12" fürs *Lauf*rad OK,  zum radfahren kommt dann 16" von der Größe und Auswahl doch eher in Betracht.

Zum Thema Verzicht auf Kettenschutz und Ständer bei einem Kleinkindrad: Ich halte diese Komponenten für wichtig - genauso wie Licht, Reflektoren, Klingel und Bremse. Und ein Täschchen oder Gepäckträger für den Transport von Krimskrams 

Diese Art von Gewichtsoptimierung auf Kosten der Alltagstauglickleit und Sicherheit ist doch eher dem Schraubertalent der Eltern geschuldet - die Kids haben auch so Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (6. April 2016)

Innenlager kannste umbauen: http://www.singlespeedshop.com/BMX/Kurbel-Zubehoer/Euro-Bottom-Bracket---BSA-Adapter.html

Das verbaute Teil ist v.a. durch die einteilige Stahlkurbel mega-schwer und nur sehr schwierig wirklich leichtlaufend einzustellen.

Ich würde von der Kiste auch alles abbauen, was irgendwie geht.
Auch den Vorbau und Lenker gibts sicher deutlich leichter.
Licht würde ich über LED-Strahler regeln, Reflektorfolie kann man auch einsetzen.
Nen Gepäckträger hat unser Junior noch nie gebraucht, und der wird bald 9.


----------



## f_t_l (6. April 2016)

Klar, LED, mir geht es auch nur ums gesehen werden 

Meine Kleine nimmt alles mögliche mit: Blätter, Steine, Walnüsse, Kreide etc. - Daher Lenkertasche ( von Lillifee  )

Aber davon mal abgesehen: Das 12" wird doch bestimmt nur kurz gefahren (siehe Sattel & Lenker) - lohnt sich da ein umfassender Umbau wirklich?


----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Jedes Kind ist anders. Manche fahren schon mit 2,5. Und sind dazu noch eher klein. Bei uns führte an 12" kein Weg vorbei... Allerdings bekam ich das Merida auf etwa 6 Kg. Das war ok, störend nur der Rücktritt.

Ich würde vor allem die Reifen ersetzen. Die originalen sind zu schwer und rollen schlecht/holprig. Dazu Lager einstellen falls möglich. Kettenspannung darf nicht zu hoch sein, sonst läuft die zu schwer. Und dann halt damit leben, dass sie langsam fahren. Aber stolz sind wie Bolle.


----------



## track94 (6. April 2016)

Bei uns ist ein 12 Zoll auch von Nöten da der Kleine wirklich klein ist und das Bike sicher etwas länger benutzen wird . Lenker ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt.

Alltagstauglich .....ist so eine Sache ....wir brauchen Licht im Winter (LED Batterieleuchten) ansonsten war das Rad gebraucht und braucht keinen Ständer .
Körbchen ist vorhanden siehe Avatar und die Bremse kommt wieder ran wenn er sie auch benutzen kann

Ich hab hier auch noch drei Fahrräder Pukylike stehen die allerdings so runtergerockt sind das der Kurze was besseres bekommen sollte .

@KIV 
Nachdem herausgefunden hatte was das für ein Lager ist hatte ich den Adapter schon gefunden '
..aber daDanko für den Link

Ich werd das Teil mal ausbauen und wiegen und wenn es über ein Kilo wiegt fliegt es raus 
Die Teike zum wechseln hab ich schon rausgesucht

@trifi70 
Die Reifen gehen echt gar nicht


----------



## KIV (6. April 2016)

Mit (Stahl-)Kettenblatt wiegt nur die Kurbel vermutlich schon 1,5kg... Aber bei der Länge kann ich das auch ganz schlecht schätzen, in 170mm ist das ein echter Prügel.

Btw: Haste mal gesehen, wie hoch das Innenlager sitzt..???
Der Sattel muss ja für erste Fahrversuche ziemlich tief, die Knie schlagen dann fast bis ans Kinn...
Ich würde da gar keine Arbeit reinstecken. Lieber stattdessen ein paar Überstunden kloppen und ein gebrauchtes Isla zum Fahren und später Weiterverkaufen anschaffen. Wertverlust ca. 50€...


----------



## track94 (6. April 2016)

Inder Größe kommst du ja um eine Innenlager Überhöhung kaum rum.
 14" ist einfach noch viel zu groß  er soll ja bald fahren und nicht er's mit fünf und Isla kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## Fisch123 (6. April 2016)

Hi,
da lohnt sich kaum Arbeit und Geld zu "versenken"
Das ist ne schwere Schlure und wird eine bleiben.
Mach andere Straßenreifen drauf und gut is. Wenn du die Kurbel tauschen musst, bekommst du eh keine!
Die müsste wohl 85 bis 95mm sein?

Aus nem Käfer kann man auch keinen Porsche machen!!


----------



## KIV (6. April 2016)

Du hast zwar vollkommen Recht, aber dennoch gibt es Käfer mir Porsche-Motoren und -Rädern...


----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Dito. Form, Boxer und Heckmotor passt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (6. April 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Du hast zwar vollkommen Recht, aber dennoch gibt es Käfer mir Porsche-Motoren und -Rädern...


Mag sein, wird aber immer ein Käfer bleiben. 
Hier geht es nur ums Prinzip, du kannst da noch so viel Geld und Arbeit reinpulvern. Es lohnt sich aber nicht!
Das wird man erst beim Wiederverkauf feststellen.


----------



## track94 (6. April 2016)

Ich wäre Käferfahrer und das reicht uns auch


----------



## giant_r (6. April 2016)

mein kurzer fuhr auch sehr sicher auf dem laufrad,  war aber mit dem umstieg auf das 16" ku bike dann einfach ueberfordert. ich habe dann ein gebrauchtes bo 12 zum halben neukurs bekommen und kann nur sagen, dass sich das 12" auf jeden fall selbst nur fuer einen sehr kurzen zeitraum gelohnt hat. er fuhr einfach sicher, weil er es beherschen konnte, da die geometrie so nah am laufrad war. das war einfach auch wichtig dafuer, dass er deswegen spass am biken behalten hat. also ruhig im nicht allzu uebertriebenen mass erleichtern, dein kurzer wird es dir danken


----------



## f_t_l (6. April 2016)

Meine Tochter ist mit 3 1/2 vom Laufrad aufs 16" Fahrrad umgestiegen - und sie ist kein Riese, normal groß für ein Mädchen. Wir haben ein paar Fabrikate ausprobiert, aber das Scott Contessa hat einfach die perfekte Geometrie. Kurzes Oberrohr, entspannte Sitzposition (die anfangs schön weit unten einzustellen ist), ein bisschen BMXig. Mit den "race-orientierten" Bikes wie zB Cannondale kam sie garnicht klar (Weiss nicht wie die Geometrie bei den hochgelobten Isla oder Kania ist, da sie hier in den Läden nicht rumstehen).

Mit der Höhe ist auch Gewohnheitssache - von Anfang an wird die Sattelhöhe immer auf "Zehenspitzen" justiert. Dafür hat sie mehr Kraft beim fahren.

Gewichtstechnisch ist so ein Serienrad mit Zubehör natürlich nicht optimal, aber der Spaßfaktor macht das wett. Das Contessa wird fast jeden Tag gefahren (Kita, Turnen, Opa/Oma, Freunde, Ausflüge...) 

Achja, Stollenreifen müssen ihrer Meinung nach unbedingt drauf sein (obwohl Papa einen Singlespeeder mit Straßenreifen  fährt).

Zum 5. ist dann das Nachfolgemodell Contessa JR 20 Zoll angedacht.


----------



## trolliver (6. April 2016)

Philipp hatte ein sehr ähnliches Teil, nur von Felt, wog an die 10 Kg. Er fuhr mit 2 ziemlich gut und war mächtig stolz auf sein BMX. Und von wegen langsam! Der machte im Wettrennen mit mir an die 20 Sachen, 10 Kg hin oder her. Und den Rücktritt konnte er auch gut brauchen, hat ihn in manch brenzliger Situation reaktionsschnell eingesetzt und einen schönen Strich auf den Weg gezeichnet. Das Ding fuhr er etwas über ein Jahr, bevor das CNOC 16 kam.

Ich will dir nur Mut machen. Was sich lohnt, ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit. Wir hatten nichts verändert, was auch daran lag, daß ich seinerzeit von Kinderrad tunen keinen Schimmer hatte, das kam erst später. Wenn ich bereits Ahnung, das Geld und die Zeit gehabt hätte, hätte ich ihm vielleicht auch das Felt verschönert. Aber war schon geil: wir düsen an einer kleinen Gruppe Kinder vorbei, und ich höre einen sagen: "boah, guck mal, der Kleine! Der hat ein richtiges BMX!"

Solch ein Tretlager hatte Philipps Rad auch. Das lief völlig zufrieden stellend und ließ sich auch gut einstellen. Früher habe ich nur Konuslager verbaut, das mag geholfen haben. Ersetzt hätte ich es nicht. Und die fetten Ballonreifen mögen schwerer sein als BJ, sehen aber klasse aus!


----------

